# Your best dark Storyhours



## Nephtys (Nov 3, 2005)

I've always preferred reading stories that contain a strong element of excitement. Stories where the outcome is uncertain, where the protagonists (not necessarily heroes) struggle against powerful odds and the threat of the defeat and irreversible death of the main characters is never far away, where PCs actually fail once in a while. Not necesarily depressing or humorless stories, but stories of heroism where sacrifice entails actual loss and triumph never comes easily.

There are a lot of good stories here, but right now I'm in the mood for something dark and deadly. I've read a few, http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=104184 and http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=53842 are recommended reads as is Gfunk's SH(the first one in particular, but the sequels are also excellent) and Destans classical masterpiece, but I know there must be more around. Recommendations anyone?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Nov 3, 2005)

I am glad you enjoyed Metamorphosis, and I agree with you, the Happenings of Lucifus Cray by Herreman the Wise is a great story hour. You might try my other storyhour if you like the antihero mold for your protagonists, the link is in my signature. 

Dirge


----------



## omrob (Nov 3, 2005)

*Oh yes*

As a story hour junkie - reading at home at night during dinner - and on my lunch break at work...

I've kept up with quite a few, and I share your fictional inclinations...In addition ot the ones you've mentioned.

Heres just a few I read off the top of my head.. They are full of dark evil baddies, ambiguous moral situations, and dark protagonists.

Shemmmies - both of them. I'd say they first one is  4 out of 5 on the Darkness scale
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=77613
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125944

Jester's War against Felenga and Great Conflicts Cydra threads - in my sig.

Emperor Valerians Celestial Empire - 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=100625

Ankh-Morpok Gaurd's Star Wars Heroes of another Kind - very dark 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103464

Look forward to seeing peoples other inputs - heh...


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 3, 2005)

I think what you're looking for it "Out of the Frying Pan" - Check my sig.

Plus one of the main characters (who is introduced after the first PC death) is a Priest of Nephthys.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 3, 2005)

omrob said:
			
		

> Shemmmies - both of them. I'd say they first one is  4 out of 5 on the Darkness scale
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=77613
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125944




Oh, I've read them both, I can't believe I forgot to mention them in my post. They're a perfect example of what I'm looking for.   

--
BLACKDIRGE, I'm honoured .

--

el-remmen, I'll check it out. Got to keep an eye on my worshipers .

--

More suggestions please, I'm at home with the flu and need to read something nasty and evil to help me feel better.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Nov 3, 2005)

Funeris' The Blade of Phoee is very bleak, very dark, very gritty, and very, very good. I'm very curious to see how Cassock of Cael develops - will he stray further and further down the path of the anti-hero and be lost to darkness forever?


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 3, 2005)

*Says the person who made their players cry*



			
				omrob said:
			
		

> Shemmmies - both of them. I'd say they first one is  4 out of 5 on the Darkness scale
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=77613
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125944




I'm honored


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2005)

omrob said:
			
		

> Ankh-Morpok Gaurd's Star Wars Heroes of another Kind - very dark
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103464




As Shemmy said...I'm honoured. 

Actually, I'd thought about mentioning mind but decided against it, as I wasn't sure it was 'dark' or not. I love the characters so much that I really remember the ups and fun moments more than the lows and the dark ones.

But yeah, now that I think about it...it is dark. 'Very'...I dunno.


----------

